# Open Loop Hesitiation (Cis-e 16v)



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

89 Gli 16v CIS-e


When I start the car it fires right up and idles mint.

If I apply a load in the first 1min of operation it bogs and will want to stall. If in that first min of operation I baby the throttle above 2K it will drive just fine.

After the car is a bit warm (


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Fuel Filter maybe? Although I am not sure how this changes as the car comes up to temp.

Unless the FPR is going..... 

Thats a stretch Idea.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Im not 100% sure, but try cleaning this-->









Ive heard it can get gunked up and get stuck open/closed. Im doing mine sunday. Let me know how you make out :beer:


----------



## armymech666 (Sep 29, 2007)

any updates? mine is doing the same thing..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Coolant temp sensor


----------



## armymech666 (Sep 29, 2007)

i replaced my CTS.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Do a check of the air sensor potentiometer per your repair manual. CIS-E amd CIS-Motronic, don't know which you have, use this device to measure sensor plate movement. CIS-E only reads it when the engine is cold to help avoid stumble until the engine warms up a little. The Motronic version I believe reads it all the time.

The drawing above is a basic CIS fuel distributor and different from yours. You do not have the fuel pressure regulator in the fuel distributor so disregard that drawing.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm assuming the antitamper for the idle mixture has been drilled out by now? I'd start with a dpr test harness and see where it's at once you're in closed loop. Then triple check for vacuum leaks with starter fluid and see if the dpr current changes. Finally, if you're sure everything is a-ok, might as well play with the idle mixture at this point and see how your car does when cold.

Or before you do any of that, once you get into closed loop and the car is running well, unplug the o2 sensor and see if it still drives ok. If it gets sluggish again, see above. Otherwise, what brand CTS did you get?

instead of a dpr test harness, you could be lazy and unplug the o2 sensor after it goes into closed loop and hook it up to a voltmeter. note what the reading is, and then set the mixture until you're at around 0.75v. plug er back in and see what happens.


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

im literaly having the same problem with my 89' gli 1.8l 16v pleas tell me what fixed ur car because im bouta pay somone from volkswagen to come do a few things to it and id rather avoid that so please tell me thanks


----------

